# Looking for a Great Vanilla



## Lynnz (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a whoelsale customer requesting a vanilla soap so I looking for a great vanilla that is not prone to fading.
I use Bramble berry, Elements, The Scent Works, Sweetcakes, Daystar and Natures Garden mostly in the USA :0) Lots of vanillas to choose from but I personally am not a vanilla fan and find the concept of smelling like a vanilla bean hard to imagine :0) Please dont shoot me down vanilla lovers   
Edited to add Oregon Trail to my list


----------



## Relle (Jun 15, 2011)

Add SE Vanilla from NCS Lyn, I soaped with that 2 weeks ago and seems to have faded already.   I would love to have a good vanilla, love sniffing that fragrance.


----------



## nattynoo (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm soaping warm vanilla from ACS in about 2 minutes. I can let you know how it soaps but won't b certain on holding power for a few weeks. I find their FO hold well @ 5%.
I was buying a fab vanilla from a local supplier at morayfield but too xxxee at $22/100mls. Great vanilla though.


----------



## nattynoo (Jun 15, 2011)

Woops... French vanilla.....


----------



## mom2tyler (Jun 30, 2011)

Lyn

I had good results with Vanilla Bean Noel from WSP and SoapSupplies.net
Soapsupplies doesn't turn as brown as the one from WSP.

Both are equal after curing to me, Soapsupplies does fade then comes back pretty good, hth!


----------



## newbie (Jun 30, 2011)

I soaped NG's vanilla bean in January and it's still holding strong. VEry dark brown, almost black and I soap at 1 oz ppo. It seems nice but I'm not a huge vanilla fan either, so I can't comment with a lot of authority on its fineness


----------



## agriffin (Jul 1, 2011)

Hands down my favorite vanilla is BB vanilla select.  I haven't had any bars stick around for longer than a couple of months so I don't know if it lasts longer than that...but it is strong up until then.  It is a really buttery vanilla.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 1, 2011)

I soaped my french vanilla from ACS Lyn.
It soaped beautifully, no issues.
Deepened to a dark dark brown.
Not quiet a true vanilla fragrance/smell but quiet appealing all the same.

Escentials have a new line of FO in too. They r from the US. Max gave me a couple to try. They smell lovely & soap really good. The Vanilla Sugar has great smell, soaped good. I only used it yesterday so can't report back much more than that. So far its changed colour slightly.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 2, 2011)

Amanda Buttery Vanilla sounds good :0)
Nattynoo I have been looking at those oils and the prices are not bad either glad to hear that your liking them I may just have to buy a few samples to play with :0)


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 2, 2011)

Lyn, I'm really liking their FO's. They hold well, are strong smelling in the bottle & so far are soaping beautifully.  Also really helpful, fast shipping & well priced shipping. What more could one ask for.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 2, 2011)

Nattynoo which of the new FO's have you tried?  

I'm keen to try some different FO's ... but I've already spent too much money getting larger amounts of my favourite FO's ... so  money is limited for a little ... but I'm sure I can convince myself to try ones that I know are well behaved.

I'm interested in ... Chocolate Cream or Chocolate Fudge, Coffee, Mango and Mint, Raspberry Specialty Fragrance, Vanilla Cream or Vanilla Sugar Specialty Fragrance ... Most of them sound yummie!


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 3, 2011)

Kaz - FO's from which supplier?? ACS or escentials? Only that I mentioned both in this topic.
I'm really loving up on ACS FO's ATM.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry Nattynoo ... I meant from Escentials new line.

Sorry to  highjack your thread Lyn.


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 5, 2011)

Dragonkaz said:
			
		

> Sorry to  highjack your thread Lyn.


Laugh, we aussie girls tend to do that to each other, its just easier that way than to start a whole new thread to ask one question when only 3 or 4 of us on the forum can answer.

Escentials, I've only got 2 there that Max gave me  to try. I soaped the vanilla sugar. It soaped great. Is strong smelling in the bottle, has held nicely so far but it has only been 2 weeks since I soaped it. Discoloured nicely ( i love how vanilla does that). 
But otherwise thats it for me. I have the coconut cream there to try & it smells lovely too. They seemed to me like a high quality FO. I will tack on a few FO's from them here & there when I order & try them out but ATM I'm really into ACS FO's.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL No probs DragonKaz :0) I tend to do the same, tis great to hear we have a good supply that dosen't cost an arm and a leg. I am a bit stretched at the moment but when I reorder supplies I am going to throw some in for sure :0) I like the look of Rose Petals :0) I buy Tea Rose from The Scent Works and it is beautiful but my orders are not frequent so hope this one is nice enough to replace the tea rose :0)
I love the rose petals from ACS but sadly it isn't bodysafe, it makes the most awesome melts and so strong!!!!!!!


----------



## nattynoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Lyn, I wanted the rose petals from ACS too but as I only want it for soap was dissapointed. I've got a 500mls bottle of the Bulgarian rose there but its just not a true rose fragrance to me.
Just a thought. I emailed ACS about their FairyFloss FO as it was one that didn't have weather it was soap safe etc written under neath. They then emailed  the company it came from & it turned out to be soap safe. Perhaps you could do the same for that FO.
Its so easy to go a bit over board with FO's. I'm trying to limit myself ATM to only buying what I need.
BTW, your Pink Sugar looked stunning. Nice colour. Not 'your' usual colourways but just stunning. I loved it.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks Natty that one was from Natures Garden (Pink Sugar) I normally dont use those oils for soaping but have been making logs for someone who was having them supplied from elsewhere in them and they have proven to be quite nice so far. I am quite challenged when it comes to brown soaps!!!!! The dragonsblood I cannot keep in stock goes as fast as I can make it and just completed my eighth pillar in it!!!!!.
I will email them as would love to try the Rosepetal in soap............I have to confess that I am one of those rare people that LOVE powdery smells :0) so Lavenders ect are favoured if they smell more powdery to me. I am also very keen to try a few of Escentials new oils this is a great company and would love to support them further with buying a few oils!!!!
I keep thinking that I must whittle down my selection of fragrance and it just keeps climbing...............Oh if there was a cure for this addiction I am sure I would avoid it like the plague


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 8, 2011)

I need a job that allows me to soap for five days and work for two!

My kids shouted me some FO's ... they asked me to pick eight new ones ... and they've arrived this week and I'm so excited!  

I'm also wanting to make beer soap, coffee soap, chocolate soap, whipped soap, more salt soap, ... ... ... addiction .. ... ... what addiction?


----------



## photoshadows (Jul 8, 2011)

I agree with Amanda on BB's Vanilla Select, though I haven't soaped it yet. To me it's kind of a good staple Basic Vanilla oob. DayStar has a Simply Vanilla that's not bad either and it doesn't turn a terribly dark shade of brown, though I don't know how well it holds up. I've only done a small test cup with it. If you're looking for a BBW's dupe for Vanilla Bean Noel, NG's "Mrs. Claus' Cookies" is great and also doesn't seem to go deep, deep brown. One that I would NOT recommend is Peak's French Vanilla. It fades, turns almost black and morphs a bit. Hope that helps a bit!


----------



## DMCC (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks for the mention of NG Mrs. Claus Cookies.  I've been eyeing that one since my NG Sugar Cookies arrived smelling like butterscotch. I was so disappointed.  I've been trying to find a vanilla frosting FO like Southern Soapers Sugar Cookie, but NG Sugar Cookie is certainly not it.  I soaped it and the fragrance has slightly morphed and it's discolored to almost black. I mean it is super, super dark brown/black.  I made the tops of the soap white and it is now called Vanilla Bean Butterscotch.  It's good to know that Mrs. Claus Cookies doesn't discolor to brownish black and holds up well.  I'm definitely going to order some.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2011)

> DragonKaz said I need a job that allows me to soap for five days and work for two!



Me to 2 day weeks would suit me just fine :0) cant wait to hear of your upcoming soapy experiences and what great kids sure hope mine buy me oils when they get older :0) Abbey is sooo sweet at the moment (6yrs) She often tells me she wants to be a soapmaker just like her Mum when she grows up LOL



> Photoshadows said I agree with Amanda on BB's Vanilla Select, though I haven't soaped it yet. To me it's kind of a good staple Basic Vanilla oob. DayStar has a Simply Vanilla that's not bad either and it doesn't turn a terribly dark shade of brown, though I don't know how well it holds up. I've only done a small test cup with it. If you're looking for a BBW's dupe for Vanilla Bean Noel, NG's "Mrs. Claus' Cookies" is great and also doesn't seem to go deep, deep brown. One that I would NOT recommend is Peak's French Vanilla. It fades, turns almost black and morphs a bit. Hope that helps a bit!



Oh my goodness being a fragrance junkie I buy from all these places so now I have more to test LOL :0) Bramble Berry is a definate as I need to reorder quite a few from there so will add this to the list!!!!!


----------



## krissy (Jul 9, 2011)

Lyn said:
			
		

> Thanks Natty that one was from Natures Garden (Pink Sugar) I normally dont use those oils for soaping but have been making logs for someone who was having them supplied from elsewhere in them and they have proven to be quite nice so far. I am quite challenged when it comes to brown soaps!!!!! The dragonsblood I cannot keep in stock goes as fast as I can make it and just completed my eighth pillar in it!!!!!.
> I will email them as would love to try the Rosepetal in soap............I have to confess that I am one of those rare people that LOVE powdery smells :0) so Lavenders ect are favoured if they smell more powdery to me. I am also very keen to try a few of Escentials new oils this is a great company and would love to support them further with buying a few oils!!!!
> I keep thinking that I must whittle down my selection of fragrance and it just keeps climbing...............Oh if there was a cure for this addiction I am sure I would avoid it like the plague



Lyn, have you tried Cherokee from OT? it says it is masculine but most women love it and it has that powdery thing going...


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 9, 2011)

Owwwww Krissy thanks for that :0) now I will have to find an excuse to reorder from them LOL!!!!


----------



## krissy (Jul 9, 2011)

oh, and it says it discolors but it only turned to vanilla ice cream type of off white for me, it would be gorgeous if you could swirl in sparkly gold.


----------



## Lynnz (Jul 10, 2011)

Krissy you enabler you


----------

